
CRISPR Startups Rushing IPO Don’t Seem to Care That Who Owns CRISPR Is Unknown - M_Grey
http://qz.com/813552/crispr-therapeutics-ipo-raised-56-million-but-the-companys-future-is-in-jeopardy-because-of-the-crispr-patent-war/
======
dekhn
Just license the tech from both and ask for your money back after the case
settles.

